# BLM Public Input



## provider (Jan 17, 2011)

The BLM is looking for public input regarding fire management. SUWA & their likes virtually appealed logging on the Dixie National Forest into an oblivion in the 1990's. The mills caved & SUWA's brilliant plan swapped logging for tens of thousands of beetle killed spruce and burned areas. Fires cost tens of millions. It's nothing short of a miracle that the fire turned this summer and missed Brian Head. It could have easily matched the structure damage that California experienced with their fires this year.

The BLM is experiencing similar pressure for chaining juniper trees. They are having a public meeting to discuss fire management. I fully intend to attend and voice my support for reasonable fire management. I hope some of you will also attend.

"The public meeting in Cedar City will be held at the Heritage Center's Festival Hall, 105 N. 100 East, Feb. 14 from 5-7 p.m.

The BLM will also accept public input in writing until March 1, which may be submitted at the public meetings, by email at [email protected] or by fax at 208-373-3805. Written comments may also be sent via mail to Jonathan Beck, BLM Idaho State Office, 1387 S. Vinnell Way, Boise, ID 83709."


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Now I might agree with you about better fire control management, etc, but really, to compare our little fire with what happened in California is ridiculous and kind of discredits your arguments.

42 Dead, 8,400 Structures Burned(this includes many many homes), more than $1 Billion in Damage...​
But anyway, my main thing with chaining is that I believe it is a great way to manage basically dead land into very productive wildlife habitat.

Thanks for the post and I hope lots of people other than just the whack jobs on both sides respond.


----------



## provider (Jan 17, 2011)

I'm not trying to compare us to California as much as I'm trying to compare the previous approach to timber management to what SUWA has replaced it with. They told us logging was bad and replaced it with beetle kill and miles of char. I don't see the improvement. 

My only point with California is to point out that fires can be super damaging. My thoughts regarding Brian Head comes from spending time up there this summer. The fire started a few miles down hill from town. It defies logic why the blaze turned. We are very luck that few improvements were destroyed.


----------

